# Not Only...but also



## Cache

Hi!

Please, Can anyone explain to me this structure? I don't understand it.

Thanks!

PS:Correct my english


----------



## micafe

Cache said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please, Can anyone explain to me this structure? I don't understand it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS:Correct my english


 
No hay mucho qué explicar. Creo que con la traducción basta: 

*"No sólo se tomó su café sino también el mío"*

*"But"* se traduce como* "pero"* o* "sino", *dependiendo de la frase.


----------



## funnydeal

no sólo .... sino también

Del DIccionario de WR

it was not only stupid, but also very dangerous, 
no solo fue estúpido, sino también muy peligroso


----------



## Cache

The sentence I want to know must start with Not Only (not with not only in the middle)


----------



## micafe

Cache said:


> The sentence I want to know must start with Not Only (not with not only in the middle)


 
That doesn't change anything, except the sentence construction, making it actually more complex:

*Not only did he drink his coffee but also mine.*

The sentence given by funnydeal: 

*Not only was it stupid, but also very dangerous.*


----------



## Cache

The modal has to show the time of the sentence and the verb has to be bare infinitive?


----------



## micafe

Cache said:


> The modal has to show the time of the sentence and the verb has to be bare infinitive?


 
Yes, actually, in one example it was an auxiliary verb; in the other example, it was a verb that does not take an auxiliary. But yes, it applies to the modals also. 
The thing to take into account is the construction of the sentence.


----------



## Cache

Suppose I had this sentence:

She did the cooking and then had a rest

Not only did she cook but also had a rest

Is this correct? Thanks!!!


----------



## micafe

Cache said:


> Suppose I had this sentence:
> 
> She did the cooking and then had a rest
> 
> Not only did she cook but also had a rest
> 
> Is this correct? Thanks!!!


 
Yes


----------



## jetman

Maybe it's just me but it sounds better with the subject repeated:

 Not only did she cook but *she *also had a rest.


----------



## Cache

"She dances beautifully and sings well"

Not only does she dance (or danceS with "S"???) but also (she) sings well

Is this ok?

Thanks!


----------



## micafe

jetman said:


> Maybe it's just me but it sounds better with the subject repeated:
> 
> Not only did she cook but *she *also had a rest.


 
Yes, I agree..


----------



## micafe

Cache said:


> "She dances beautifully and sings well"
> 
> Not only does she dance (or danceS with "S"???) but also (she) sings well
> 
> Is this ok?
> 
> Thanks!


 
The auxiliary verb is the one that does everything: it's the one that indicates the* tense* and it's also the one that *gets the "S"*.


----------



## Cache

So the correct sentence would be: "Not only does she dance beautifully but also she sings well"

Am I right?

Thanks!


----------



## LorrySanchez

Perfecto, Cache !


----------



## Cache

Thank you all!


----------



## micafe

Cache said:


> So the correct sentence would be: "Not only does she dance beautifully but also she sings well"
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Thanks!


 
*¡Lo lograste! * Me alegra haberte ayudado.  Me encanta la gente a quien le gusta llegar al fondo de las cosas, como tú.


----------



## Cache

Thank you 

I do want to learn English . I simply love it

Greetings to all Colombians!


----------



## LorrySanchez

Cache,

I have been learning Spanish for one year at night-classes. My teacher this year is a native of Colombia !

Hace un año, aprendí español en clases nocturnas. Este año, mi profesora es colombiana ! 

Todos, por favor, dime si mi español no es correcto !

Gracias


----------



## jetman

¡Bien hecho Cache!


Not only did you figure it out but you also met new people along the way.


----------



## micafe

Cache said:


> Thank you
> 
> I do want to learn English . I simply love it
> *You will, that's for sure.. *
> 
> Greetings to all Colombians!
> _*Thank you. That was very nice of you *_


 
.


----------



## micafe

LorrySanchez said:


> Cache,
> 
> I have been learning Spanish for one year at night-classes. My teacher this year is a native of Colombia !
> 
> Hace un año, *aprendí* *aprendo/estudio* español en clases nocturnas. Este año, mi profesora es colombiana! _*You're still doing it so the verb goes in the present.*_
> 
> Todos, por favor, *dime* *decidme/díganme* si mi español no es correcto ! * When you're addressing "todos" you must put the verb in the plural.*
> 
> Gracias


----------



## geostan

Cache said:


> "She dances beautifully and sings well"
> 
> Not only does she dance (or danceS with "S"???) but also (she) sings well
> 
> Is this ok?
> 
> Thanks!



Not only does she dance, but she also sings well.


----------



## geostan

If your teacher is a native from Columbia, she would not use decidme, a form strictly used in Spain. But the plural form would be used.

As for your first sentence, if you're trying to say you've been studying Spanish for a year, you would say:

Hace un año que estudio español.
Esudio español desde (hace) un año.
Llevo un año estudando español.

Cheers!


----------



## ferda

LORRY
¡Hola!  In spanish this would be your sentence:
"He estado aprendiendo" (because you are using "Have been learning")español durante un año en clases nocturnas.  Este año, mi maestra es Colombiana.  
At the end, is "Todos, DIGANME si mi español no es correcto"  (because "dime" is in singular and "todos" is plural.


----------



## micafe

geostan said:


> If your teacher is a native from Columbia,


 
*Columbia* - *ColOmbia  *

*-*


----------



## geostan

micafe said:


> *Columbia* - *ColOmbia  *
> 
> *-*



Quite so. Pardon the slip.

Cheers!


----------



## ferda

from Colombia: colombiana


----------



## micafe

geostan said:


> Quite so. Pardon the slip.
> 
> Cheers!


 
It's ok . Many people make that mistake and I just try to tell them what the right spelling is.. 

-


----------



## LorrySanchez

micafe, geostan, ferda

Gracias !


----------

